# fish at zoo



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hey there gang , has anyone been to the zoo latley . was there yesterday , they had stingrays u could pet , some bambbo sharks and a nurse shark, saw some giant gouramis , arawana dragon fish, they had a huge chiclid tank i am sure there was a thousand chiclids in the tank i took some pics but have not had a chance to get them uploaded yet . , jelly fish, they had a great barrier reef set up , not overy huge but big enough , it was neat to see some fish that we talk about on here quite reg , well i will try to get the pics up 
tom


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

there is an aquarium in the ROM too.

Reef.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

We're going tomorrow 
It's part of this exhibit...
http://www.rom.on.ca/exhibitions/nhistory/nature/index.php



BettaBeats said:


> there is an aquarium in the ROM too.
> 
> Reef.


----------



## J-Ye (Mar 15, 2009)

Was at the ROM last week. I saw the tank. It didn't grab my attention. Maybe it was because I was there after seeing the rocks/minerals exhibit; strongly recommended. However, the glass they use is mighty thick. IIRC, its something like 2".


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> there is an aquarium in the ROM too.
> 
> Reef.


I saw it a while ago, it's pretty boring though. ;[



J-Ye said:


> Was at the ROM last week. I saw the tank. It didn't grab my attention. Maybe it was because I was there after seeing the rocks/minerals exhibit; strongly recommended. However, the glass they use is mighty thick. IIRC, its something like 2".


I hated the dinosaur exhibit, they didn't seem to have very much that was actually a part of a dinosaur rather than the fake plastic stuff.

Btw, the waterfall thingy at the Toronto Zoo looks like the waterfall thingy on an AquaClear filter.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I drove to the Shedd Aquarium in Chicago a couple of years ago. THAT was cool! They had a whole room filled with different kinds of aquarium fish in different tanks. I thought it was well worth the weekend trip.

(There was also a bigger building next door with a brontesaurus outside but I ran out of time).

Lee


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

The museum was fun, but the tank was disappointing. I have cooler stuff in *my* reef tank, and I really don't have anything terribly exotic or expensive!
I also took the opportunity to check out Menagerie, since I've heard so much about them. Neat little store but some of their FW fish were kind of rough...maybe and order just came in? And their SW tanks needed some attention...def saw things I didn't want to introduce i.e. green bubble algae. I've heard so much good about them I have to think I just got them at a bad time.
Their new store kitten is ADORABLE!


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

The aquarium exhibits at the Zoo are a complete disgrace IMO. Ask anyone who has ever attempted to try and give advice to the powers that be there and you'll hear stories of complete ineptitude on the part of management. It makes me mad every time I go there. The infrastructure is totally outdated and inadequate. The fish are malnourished and ill.

It's pitiful that a Zoo that used to be lauded as one of the world's finest back in the 60's has come to this. That's what happens when the city takes over.

Martin.


----------

